# 240sx Fuel pump



## r10_tuazon (Sep 28, 2009)

hey...just bought a 240sx sith a busted fuel pump. and no cheek light, no wipers... anyone here know where can i buy stuffs for my 240? im in Angeles City area. tnx guys!


----------



## 200sxDriFteR (Oct 1, 2009)

Try partstrain.com they have a HHHUUUGGGEEEE selection.


----------

